
A Nasty Bug in Msvcrt.dll - dennis714
https://yurichev.com/blog/msvcrt/
======
kayamon
The bug isn't in msvcrt.dll, it's in your code. If you pass NULL in to a
function that wasn't expecting it, bad things are gonna happen.

~~~
dennis714
stricmp() (silently) behaves incorrectly returning MAX_INT. Isn't it a bug?

